# MP3Playr?Tape Recordr?Something In Between?Looking for a recorder,preferably waterpro



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All,

A long, long, time ago, before the word "digital" was invented, in the age of man, my parents used to have this little device that held a little casette tape(smaller than a standard casette tape) and could be used to record your voice. It came in very handy when driving, and , if it would have been waterproof it would also have come in handy when you get those crazy ideas in the shower. 

Basically, it was a replacement for a notepad. Although I find myself drawn to the idea of looking like the old coot from the TV Show Columbo with his little notepad and No. 2 pencil , notepads don't work too well when driving ... or in the shower. 

I could swear I've seen such recorders in stores almost recently, but the ones I saw didn't have any way to upload your brilliant epiphanies to your PC. 

So ... I'm looking for a modern equivalent of a tape-recorder, only smaller, preferrably waterproof, and with some means of uploading stuff to your PC, like perhaps a USB port.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are FLASH voice recorders that connect via USB, probably along the lines of what you're looking for. Here's one page that compares a few models, there are TONS more: http://sbinfocanada.about.com/cs/hardware/tp/voicerecord1.htm


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

BanditFlyer said:


> preferrably waterproof,


Would "splash resistant" do for you? Found this unit with a quick Google search. I have no idea about the quality or actual water resistance claims.

http://www.shop.com/op/~ULTRA_(Mfr_..._players)-prod-38163379-50714641?sourceid=298

EDIT: If you don't mind looking like Dick Tracy ...
http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/mp3-wristwatch-voicerecordersport128.html


----------

